# clubs/tracks/anything?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Does anyone know of any clubs or tracks or just people racing 1/18 scale rc's in or around St.Paul MN? I have been looking for about a year know and the closest track is bout an hour away. gonna visit that soon. (once it gets warm out) but if you guys know anything about it plz gimmie sum info THX

RC:woohoo:


----------

